# Microsoft v Barnes & Noble



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

My apologies if this was posted elsewhere; if so, I couldn't find it.

Filed 3/21/11

http://www.scribd.com/doc/51246791/Microsoft-vs-Barnes-Noble

Only quoting the first of five count below



> Defendants have been and/or are directly infringing and/or inducing infringement of and/or contributorily infringing the '372 patent by, among other things,making, using, offering to sell or selling in the United States, or importing into the UnitedStates, products and/or services that are covered by at least claims 1 and 5 of the '372 patent,including, by way of example and not limitation, the Barnes & Noble Nook and Nook Color,and the related software loaded onto these handheld electronic computing devices.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is there a non lawyer speak version I can read


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah, that was kinda heavy, wasn't it...

How's this?



> The software giant alleges that its patents cover a range of functions "essential to the user experience." The company specifically cites the way users tab through various screens on the Nook e-reader and the Nook Color tablet, both of which run Android, to find the information they're after, as well as the way they interact with documents and e-books.


http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-20045551-75.html


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

And so soon after B&N had settled with Spring Design....


----------

